# what is a good environment



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

whats the i deal environment for p's, gravel color, decor, live plants/? rocks, i wnat to see if i an get some babies!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i would think your best bet would be to make it as natural as possible...like as may things as u could get to be the closest to amazon habitat...black water extract, natural gravel or sand, low traffic area, simulate night and day...but i would ask nike he breeds his all the time!


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

i used gravel and sand mixed it lookes cool with two pices of drift wood to make a hole for theme to swim throw the drift wood with swords o yah a back ground hum cant think of anything elso the a new pice of drift wood will make the water turn brown too piranhas like that it just is not that nice to look at.

-Steve


----------

